# Shortage of goldens for rescue in Alaska



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

You could see if you can contact rescues in the northwestern continental United States and western Canada and import them if they are overburdened, but that could be expensive.

The obvious solution to not having enough goldens to get to people who want them is to breed more goldens. That's probably not the purview of a "rescue" organization and might even be something they are against, but that's surefire way of increasing supply, get some goldens up there and breed them. Maybe the breeding programs could be separate from the rescue and when there are no dogs to give people at the rescue, you could refer them to the breeding program. Also, by increasing the aggregate supply of goldens in your area, some might be given up by owners who don't want them as they get a little older, thus meaning more going to directly to your rescue in the traditional manner.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We don't have a lot of breeders either. There is a big puppy mill north of Anchorage. But even they get $1000 for a puppy that looks 1/2 sled dog (my niece bought one from them). So for whatever reason goldens are in high demand but low supply. It's tough to import from Canada or Washington. The costs escalate pretty fast and they are taking a long distance chance on a person up here being a good match if they did ship a dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know this doesn't necessarily help the people there in Alaska who are hoping to adopt vs buy, but I'm really glad there are that few goldens in rescue + they do not sit in rescue very long. Maybe we will get to a point with the breed, where every region of the country has the same story - and people will have no "guilt" about buying a puppy (since there are no goldens languishing in shelters). 

*** Maybe see if the rescues in your area can contact rescues in whatever regions of the country where they have goldens available and see if they would be able to come an arrangement....? I know some states frequently send goldens to northern states for that reason?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's amazing you have a shortage of Goldens in Alaska, sure wish the other States could say the same. 

There is a Group of Facebook called Friends of Golden Retrievers, they list Goldens in Shelters all across the US that are in need of Rescuing and Adopting. They have a link for Transport arrangements too. 

Maybe the GR Rescue in Alaska could contact some of the GR Rescues in different States and also maybe in Canada to see if they can take some of their Goldens.

I know some of the GR Rescues help other ones out if/when they have too many or they have a shortage of foster homes available and can't take one into their program. 

Here's the link for Friends of Golden Retrievers on FB-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

Info for other Rescues, transport info, and much more-
https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/info

National Rescue Committee GR Rescue listings by State- link for Canada GRRs also available. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

In 2006 the CDC claims that US rescue groups imported 199,000 dogs from Mexico for rescue. Then there is South Korea and Taiwan that we have also been importing from. I read of groups bringing dogs from Afganistan and Sochi after the Olympics. 

I don't know what the answer is. There are far more dog owners in the US than there were 20 years ago. Supply is not equaling demand.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Our rescue occasionally gets dogs from Mexico, and we have imported dogs to NorCal before. 

I stink at geography, but perhaps a boat or plane full could populate the rescues/shelters. If you move a large group, surely the costs become more economically. And perhaps the rescue can get a waiting list and increase the fees on the dogs flown in to recoup those costs. Furthermore, maybe the southerns shelters would be willing to split the difference, or arrange travel arrangements through Canada and what not.

Bear in mind, I have no clue if these suggestions are even geographically possible. I'm pretty sure Alaska is attached to Canada and a decent distance away from Washington.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Humane Society that I adopted my Remy through, sends dogs by Plane to the Northeast where there are shortages of available dogs for adoption when the shelter gets too full. They do it several times a year. 

I know some shelters in the Southern States do the same and some Rescues in the Southern States also adopt to people living in the N and NE.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The drive from Seattle to Anchorage is 4 days! I mean really 4 days. That includes driving through the night one night. It's a boring 3 days through Canada, then gets interesting in Alaska. The ferry from Bellingham, WA only comes all the way to south central Alaska 3 times a year. And that trip is horribly expensive and I think they limit you to a certain amount of dogs per vehicle and they have to stay inside the vehicle while on board the ferry. That's a really really long trip, I think it's like 2 weeks. Flying I think we are limited on Alaska Airlines to 5 dogs per plane, so that might be possible. Logistics of getting anything here are very interesting. I own a construction company. All our supplies come via ship from Seattle. We have seen people ship horses and other animals in containers on the ships, but the conditions are terrible to put an animal in a sealed shipping container for 4 days, plus loading and unloading time. There are 2 ships/week from Seattle to Anchorage.

There is a facebook page where we exchange information about who is coming and going and if they can take a dog/puppy to/from Alaska. Maybe I could post on there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> There is a facebook page where we exchange information about who is coming and going and if they can take a dog/puppy to/from Alaska. Maybe I could post on there.



That's a good idea, at least it's a place to start.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's some info on Rescue flights for animals-

Canine Rescue Flights

Canine Rescue Flights ...where hope takes flight.

Pilots and Paws Rescue Services-

pilotsnpaws.org/


----------

